# Clé usb wifi compatible mac



## krenshou (19 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Voilà je cherche des clés wifi compatibles os X 10.3 et mac mini pour mettre mon mac en réseau avec ma freebox.
Merci.


----------



## chroukin (20 Septembre 2005)

Il me semble que si c'est de l'USB, ya pas de raison que ca ne fonctionne pas. Après, je ne suis pas expert en la matière.

Le mieux est quand même d'acheter une carte airport extreme, ca se verra moins, pas besoin de la brancher débrancher quand tu range ton ordi, enfinn que des avantages, à part peut être le prix. Mais tu en seras bien plus satisfait que d'une clé USB.


----------



## meskh (20 Septembre 2005)

Et y'a des cartes Wi-Fi pour la Freebox aussi


----------



## krenshou (20 Septembre 2005)

Ma freebox a déjà la carte wifi d'où le fait que je cherche une clé wifi pour mon mac.
Pour la carte airport, de 1 c'est cher, de 2 je vois pas trop où la mettre sur mon mac mini, à moins qu'il faille l'ouvrir? 
Et puis non c'est pas forcément compatible, j'en ai une sur l'un de mes pc qui ne marche pas sur mac.


----------



## chroukin (20 Septembre 2005)

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, la carte airport est certes un peu chère (détails ici : http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...Kqr6w3XDYERo1bhbIsjb/1.0.15.1.0.6.25.7.11.0.3) mais tu  peux la mettre dans ton mac mini (bien sûr il faut l'ouvrir). Au pire si tu ne veux aps casser la garantie va chez un revendeur qui te le fera.

Après la solution de la clé USB je la ttrouve moyenne car : moins bonne réception et plus fragile, et ensuite elle te prend un port USB pour rien !


----------



## buzzpasclair (26 Septembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que si c'est de l'USB, ya pas de raison que ca ne fonctionne pas. Après, je ne suis pas expert en la matière.
> 
> Le mieux est quand même d'acheter une carte airport extreme, ca se verra moins, pas besoin de la brancher débrancher quand tu range ton ordi, enfinn que des avantages, à part peut être le prix. Mais tu en seras bien plus satisfait que d'une clé USB.


 

tu oublies une chose cher ami la clé usb (wifi) doit être piloté par l'os à l'aide de driver, si pas de driver mac pas de wifi, pour le reste c'est vrai que je n en connais pas de compatibles à part la carte airport, en outre dans le temps il y a avait une dlink mais elle n'était qu'en 11B c'est à dire trés lente 10 Mbits au max ,c'est à dire moitié moins dans la pratique


----------



## chroukin (26 Septembre 2005)

Et puis tu peux certainement en trouver d'occasion sur ebay ou sur macgé rubrique petites annonces (ciquer sur Tribumac et ensuite petites annonces). Que ce soit du neuf ou de l'occasion pour ce genre de matériel ça ne change strictement rien.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2005)

je viens d'acheter une clée Ovislink OP-W54USB (30 euros)802.11G... avec les drivers Mac sur le site constructeur. Malhuereusement elle ne fonctionne qu'en USB 2. Et je suis en USB1.
a+
Goul


----------

